# whats the meanest piranha?



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i have an empty 20 gallon and i want to put a piranha in it. What would be the meanest piranha i could get that could live in there
?


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Ehh, its been about 3 days, we're due for this question...the answer is no piranha you need a much bigger tank to house any kind of piranha, dont try it.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

alrite...im just gonna look around on the site to see what u ppl say i should put in it...mayb ill just use it as a feeder tank


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wow... I can see why the *Non-Piranha* Scientific Discussion section would be the best place to post this










and why just keep piranhas? there are plenty of smaller "agressive" fish out there


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

yo..my bad i didnt realize i was in this section...im still gettin used to the site


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> yo..my bad i didnt realize i was in this section...im still gettin used to the site
> [snapback]972955[/snapback]​












Its cool

But you will need a much larger tank to put a p in


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I, for one, am getting a little tired of seeing this question over and over again. USE THE SEARCH BUTTON and type in "meanest" or "most aggressive."

I'm not venting at you, maybe I just woke up on the wrong side of the bed today. Sorry.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The most agressive piranha doesn't exist - period.
Also, for a longer period of time a 20g tank is too small for any piranha: only babies could be kept in there temporarily.

I strongly advice you to do some thorough research before buying a fish: otherwise, you will more likely than not end up disappointed, as your fish won't ever be able to live up to your expectations: fish don't give a damn about what you expect from them








Good starting points are the General Piranha Discussion and the Info Section (hit the "Information"-button below the top banner...)

*_Moved to General Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

yea u need a much bigger tank to put ur piranha in dude


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

See Here 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/faq/


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You will be fine housing a smaller Serrasalmus for life in your 20 gallon, like an altuvei or an irritans.
Any of the other species will be fine 'til they get too big, and as they grow about an inch per year, you can get away with any young Serras for quite some time in a 20 gallon.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i have a 6"+ irritian in a 20g long and he is fine right now
and destroyes shrimp and silversides in front of me


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I think its time people have a reference at OPEFE for this type of reoccuring questions. Feel free to cite.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

hastatus said:


> I think its time people have a reference at OPEFE for this type of reoccuring questions. Feel free to cite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one Frank.









Reminds me of the time when I was netting a Pygo and flashed back to my 'Pre-piranha days' and instinctively started to put my free hand under the net to support the fish.

Luckily I 'Flashed forward' to reality before I actually did it...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Piranha_man Posted Today, 07:18 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Apr 13 2005, 06:07 PM)
> I think its time people have a reference at OPEFE for this type of reoccuring questions. Feel free to cite.
> 
> ...


Well, I succeeded in catching mine after it bit through the net. Left me with a nice circular bite that required 3 stitches. It was my first AND MY LAST BITE.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > Piranha_man Posted Today, 07:18 PM
> > QUOTE(hastatus @ Apr 13 2005, 06:07 PM)
> > I think its time people have a reference at OPEFE for this type of reoccuring questions. Feel free to cite.
> >
> ...


I know a few people that have fed their piranha 'Finger food!'


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Copy and paste from our FAQ:

Author: mr. freez

It all depends on the fishes individual personality, there
is no "most aggressive species".


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

hastatus said:


> I think its time people have a reference at OPEFE for this type of reoccuring questions. Feel free to cite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is absolutly fan F&*%ingtastic great job frank keep it up 
later


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the most agressive piranha you can get for a 20 is a dwarf piranha if they ever become available or discovered. other than that, 20 gallons is about big enough to house a young piranha at best OR a feeder quarentine tank

and btw, if your seriously buying a pirnaha to get the "most agressive" one, ...dont. just buy a few snails or something easy to keep until you get more educated with keeping fish.


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

Good luck with the size of that tank


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> i have an empty 20 gallon and i want to put a piranha in it. What would be the meanest piranha i could get that could live in there
> ?
> [snapback]972927[/snapback]​


I cannot predict the aggression of a particular fish because there have been some reds more aggressive than serras and vice versa and blah blah blah. So it really depends on the individual fish.

Buy a new tank 75-100 and put your pygos in that one. Then for your 55 you could try a solitary serra....an irritan perhaps. Good luck


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

oscars are crazzy


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Id go for a spilo, IMO they are mean as hell.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> The most agressive piranha doesn't exist - period.
> Also, for a longer period of time a 20g tank is too small for any piranha: only babies could be kept in there temporarily.
> 
> I strongly advice you to do some thorough research before buying a fish: otherwise, you will more likely than not end up disappointed, as your fish won't ever be able to live up to your expectations: fish don't give a damn about what you expect from them
> ...


Agreed, good advice


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For those of you that can't read or don't get it, here's a photo for you featuring my grandson and Oscar the Pirai.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Now how did that dried piranha bite his way through that net?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Now how did that dried piranha bite his way through that net?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


animatronics of course.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

you can keep a pleco in a 20 gallon, some neon tetras....or have yourself a feeder tank....ive got a 15 gallon and its a feeder tank nicknamed "Death Row"


----------

